

Reinstate the tax exempt status of Graduate Student Stipends (Petition) - rwl
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/reinstate-tax-exempt-status-graduate-student-stipends/rXJf6HlP

======
seanmccann
What is the value of a typical stipend and what is the the current federal
government tax rate on it?

